# Stay Through The End of The Credits



## WayneLigon (Nov 28, 2005)

Sometimes a movie has a little something extra at the end. In some cases, it's just a little funny something or spooky something. Other times, such as in Young Sherlock Holmes, it changes the entire movie. Name some, and which are significant.

*Young Sherlock Holmes:*


Spoiler



We find out that the school headmaster is really Prof. Moriarty.


*Boogeyman*: 



Spoiler



We see a closet door open in another home, revealing a young girl who stares at what is revealed. The horror isn't dead, it's just moved to a new place and (given the rest of the film's hints) can never be gotten rid of.


*Harry Potter and The Prisoner of Azkaban*: 



Spoiler



After the map credits, it rolls up. We hear Harry say 'Mischief Managed'. Then 'Nox' and the screen goes black.


*Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets*: 



Spoiler



We see a poster for Lockharts new book 'Who Am I?', which shows him struggling in a straightjacket.


----------



## sniffles (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh, let's see... (don't know how to do the spoiler text, and anyway IE hates it). 

Pirates of the Caribbean - could be significant.
A Bug's Life - not significant, but fun.
Monsters Inc. - again, not significant but very entertaining.

I know there are tons more, but I can't think of any just now!!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 28, 2005)

Dawn of the Dead(remake) - 



Spoiler



They get to the island, it's overrun by Zombies, they get overrun, and all die


----------



## Filby (Nov 28, 2005)

_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_:

You're still here?

...It's over. Go home. Go.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 28, 2005)

Nearly every Jackie Chan film ends with out-takes from the stunts -- these are often more wince-inducing than the takes they used in the picture!

You know he's really hurt when he just lies there looking serious. When he jumps around clutching his leg or waving his arms around, he's just goofing.


----------



## Henry (Nov 28, 2005)

I loved Daredevil's Ending: [sblock]Bullseye, in full body cast, can't move, and a fly is buzzing his head and bothering him. He painfully and slowly grabs a syringe, staples the fly to the wall with one shot, from traction, and just laughs. [/sblock]

Also, while browsing the "Crazy Credits" Section of IMDB, I was reminded of the credits for the Naked Gun films. Those were awesome! (And heavily inspired by Monty Python & the Holy Grail's credits, I'm betting)


----------



## noseman (Nov 28, 2005)

The Daredevil Ending was classic.

How about Napoleon Dynamite? "...I love technology; but not as much as you, you see; but I still love technology; always and forever..."


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Also, while browsing the "Crazy Credits" Section of IMDB, I was reminded of the credits for the Naked Gun films. Those were awesome! (And heavily inspired by Monty Python & the Holy Grail's credits, I'm betting)



"If you had left the theatre when the credits started, you'd be home by now."


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 28, 2005)

I remember the first time I noticed the phenonmenon, when watching _The Blues Brothers_ in the theater on opening weekend. At the end it had a "Visit Universal Studios" emblem, which was (and sometimes still is) common for Universal pics, but it added "Ask for Babs!"

Since that day, I've always stayed all the way through the credits, unless I really disliked the film. So very many good tidbits over the years.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Also, while browsing the "Crazy Credits" Section of IMDB, I was reminded of the credits for the Naked Gun films. Those were awesome! (And heavily inspired by Monty Python & the Holy Grail's credits, I'm betting)



The original Naked Gun opening credits shot is one of my favorite ever.  

Of course, the original Naked Gun movie is one of my favorite movies ever.  Go figure.


----------



## Particle_Man (Nov 28, 2005)

Team America has a brilliant song song by Kim Jong-Il in the credits, all about the failures of Alec Baldwin and the real history of Kim Jong-Il's mission.  That movie was just so funny.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 28, 2005)

The first one I remember like that was Adventures in Babysitting, where the bad guy is still on the side of the building, yelling for help. The most recent credit amusement was Master and Commander, where the cast listing was done as the ship's manifest, listing the full names and ranks of all the character, though I'm sure not all that information could be found in the film.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Also, while browsing the "Crazy Credits" Section of IMDB, I was reminded of the credits for the Naked Gun films. Those were awesome! (And heavily inspired by Monty Python & the Holy Grail's credits, I'm betting)




I always liked the credits in the _Police Squad!_ TV series.  The last scene would end with a freeze frame, and the credits would roll... but the frame wasn't really frozen.  The actors just stood really still.  And things would go wrong...

Comedy 

-Hyp.


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I always liked the credits in the _Police Squad!_ TV series.  The last scene would end with a freeze frame, and the credits would roll... but the frame wasn't really frozen.  The actors just stood really still.  And things would go wrong...
> 
> Comedy
> 
> -Hyp.




Best line ever from Police Squad! - "Act Two: Gesundheit"


----------



## Dark Jezter (Nov 29, 2005)

At the end of *Constantine*, we get a scene where Constantine visits the grave of his young friend, who then flies by as an angel.

At the very end of the credits for *The Phantom Menace*, you can hear Darth Vader breathing.

At the very end of the credits for *Aliens*, you hear the sound effect of a facehugger egg opening.

Also, nearly every James Bond movie features a "James Bond will return" message during the end credits, often stating the title of the next film in the series (although in 3 cases they were incorrect).


----------



## KenM (Nov 29, 2005)

At the end of Return of the King, they fade in to lava, Gollum pops up, holding the ring saying "I'll be back"


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 29, 2005)

*Buckaroo Banzai:* 'Buckaroo will return in 'Buckaroo Banzai vs the World Crime League'. ah, if only....
*Dr. Detroit*: An ad for 'Doctor Detroit 2: The Wrath of Mom' obviously done in jest


----------



## Crothian (Nov 29, 2005)

Buffy the Bampire Slayer with the Rueben's character going on and on and on.....


----------



## Dark Jezter (Nov 29, 2005)

At the end of *Jason Goes to Hell*, there is a shot of Jason Vorhees' mask is lying in the dirt, then Freddy Krueger's gloved hand pops out of the ground, grabs the mask, and drags it down (presumably to Hell).


----------



## shilsen (Nov 29, 2005)

At the end of <B>Shrek 2</B> you have Donkey's dragon girlfriend showing up with a litter of baby half-dragon donkeys


----------



## Dark Jezter (Nov 29, 2005)

At the end of *Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story*, tune in to see a morbidly obese Ben Stiller going off the deep end.


----------



## KenM (Nov 29, 2005)

Near the end of Animal House they tell you what happened to all the characters. They say Babs is a tour guide at Universal Studios. During the credits, they say: Filmed at Universal Studios, Hollowwood, CA. Ask for Babs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 29, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> At the end of *Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story*, tune in to see a morbidly obese Ben Stiller going off the deep end.




Best line of the film 

-Hyp.


----------



## Xath (Nov 29, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> At the end of *Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story*, tune in to see a morbidly obese Ben Stiller going off the deep end.




The milkshake song will never be the same.

Anything from Pixar has a secret ending.  
Any Cohen Bros movie.
Liar Liar


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 29, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I always liked the credits in the Police Squad! TV series. The last scene would end with a freeze frame, and the credits would roll... but the frame wasn't really frozen. The actors just stood really still. And things would go wrong...





			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Best line ever from Police Squad! - "Act Two: Gesundheit"



Man, Police Squad was some funny cracked up goofball snort ruggin. I mean, that show was SERIOUSLY twisted.

I remember one episode where somebody throws a message tied to a window into a rock garden, and then somebody throws a MIME tied to a rock through a window. That was t same episode where the "Japanese Garden" is of course Japanese people standing in pots.

I don't know, I guess either you think that's idiot funny or you don't. Me, I'm with the idiots. I can't BELIEVE that show got cancelled. The Naked Gun pictures were okay, but the show was the TRUE genius. When it's just half an hour the comedy never feels strained.

Just thinking about it is making me laugh.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 29, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> *Buckaroo Banzai:* 'Buckaroo will return in 'Buckaroo Banzai vs the World Crime League'. ah, if only....



Man, I would CRY if that picture got announced. If I ever get thirty million dollars in one place at one time, I might just call Peter, John, Jeff, Christopher and Ellen and see what we can come up with.

Okay, goofy IMDB discovery: The director of TAoBBAt8D is also the writer of _Big Trouble in Little China_ and...


_Stealth_

Okay, that's messed up. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Nov 29, 2005)

During the credits of "Splash," it shows Tom Hanks and Daryl Hannah swimming together underwater. They swim for a long time. At the end of the credits, they reach Atlantis.

During the credits of "Angel Heart," Micky Rourke is in an elevator going down, down, ever downward. At the end of the credits he arrives . . . in Hell.

IIRC, "Police Squad" didn't get cancelled. It was contracted only as a summer replacement show (back then, this was a common practice on TV -- a series would be put on the air just to run during the summer. If it was really popular, it might get picked up for a regular run during a season). The network wanted to do more episodes, but the creators felt they didn't have enough material to keep doing episodes. But they did come up with material for a movie.


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 29, 2005)

There's a whole another skit in "Amazon Women on the Moon". Though it wasn't a very funny skit.

And apparently it also does the "Ask for Babs" thing like Animal House


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 29, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Okay, goofy IMDB discovery: The director of TAoBBAt8D is also the writer of _Big Trouble in Little China_ and...
> 
> 
> _Stealth_
> ...




Yeah, supposedly BTiLC was going to be a BB movie.

Still, on paper that was actually a promotion. Both TAoBBAt8D and BTiLC were pretty small films, while Stealth was a big movie, in terms of money and studio hype. Though it kinda flopped, which IMHO was easy to predict to everyone but studio execs.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Nov 29, 2005)

I always watch the credits. Not doing so would spoil the movie for me...




			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I remember the first time I noticed the phenonmenon, when watching _The Blues Brothers_ in the theater on opening weekend. At the end it had a "Visit Universal Studios" emblem, which was (and sometimes still is) common for Universal pics, but it added "Ask for Babs!"
> 
> Since that day, I've always stayed all the way through the credits, unless I really disliked the film. So very many good tidbits over the years.




All for the babes, eh?


----------



## TwistedBishop (Nov 29, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> There's a whole another skit in "Amazon Women on the Moon". Though it wasn't a very funny skit.
> 
> And apparently it also does the "Ask for Babs" thing like Animal House





I'd bet all of Landis' Universal pictures have that.  I know "Into the Night" does as well.


----------



## jasper (Nov 29, 2005)

doctor detroit..... ends with Doctor DetroitII the Wraith of Mom!. The guy I went believed it.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 29, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I don't know, I guess either you think that's idiot funny or you don't. Me, I'm with the idiots. I can't BELIEVE that show got cancelled. The Naked Gun pictures were okay, but the show was the TRUE genius. When it's just half an hour the comedy never feels strained.



Heck, half the jokes in the Naked Gun movies were recycled from the show anyway.  My most remembered Police Squad moments are the gunfight on either side of a park bench, followed by the "Scooby Doo" reveal where they pull half a dozen masks in a row off the villain.  And I still remember the first fake freeze frame where Frank Drebbin's boss is pouring coffee which overflows and burns his hand.

True comedy genius.


----------



## reveal (Nov 29, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Heck, half the jokes in the Naked Gun movies were recycled from the show anyway.  My most remembered Police Squad moments are the gunfight on either side of a park bench, followed by the "Scooby Doo" reveal where they pull half a dozen masks in a row off the villain.  And I still remember the first fake freeze frame where Frank Drebbin's boss is pouring coffee which overflows and burns his hand.
> 
> True comedy genius.




When I was a kid, they played the Police Squad marathon on A&E. This was before the movie ever came out. I loved them and taped all six episodes. I was the only one of my friends who knew about Police Squad when Naked Gun came out and I was the only one who thought it was funny that Norberg was played by OJ Simpson and not some big goofy white guy.


----------



## Richards (Nov 29, 2005)

I noticed the recent Harry Potter movie had the line "No dragons were harmed during the making of this movie" towards the end of the credits.

Johnathan


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 29, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> I noticed the recent Harry Potter movie had the line "No dragons were harmed during the making of this movie" towards the end of the credits.
> 
> Johnathan



Xena had one of those types in every show, I think "no evil princess were redeemed in the making of this show" etc. TV credits can be fun too...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 29, 2005)

How can we forget Skeletor coming out of the water and his evilLaugh at the end of Maters of the Universe.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 29, 2005)

*Airplane* - the guy in the taxi waiting for Robert Hays to return.


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 29, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Yeah, supposedly BTiLC was going to be a BB movie.




That's actually a myth. At one point I found a web page that detailed things better, but here's a quote from Carpenter about it. 

http://www.tnmc.org/gnews/archive/ghostsofmars.shtml

"On the rumor that Big Trouble in Little China was originally adapted from the unused Buckaroo Bonzai sequel: No. It was adapted from a period western that the studio felt would work better set in modern day."

I wish it were true, it was a great story, but unfortunately it isn't.


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 29, 2005)

There were jokes in the credits for the Hot Shots! movies as well. I saw these when I was in Japan and that made it much easier to spot them since a japanese translation would pop up on the screen for the joke.

One bit from the credits for "Shanghai Noon" was that the accounting was listed as "C'nedra Al'Thor" which is a combination of the names of a character from the Belgariad and The Wheel of Time. I've always wondered if that was a dig at the rather fantastical nature of accounting at movie studios.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 29, 2005)

Grumpy Old Men and it's sequel had some great blooper scenes in the credits.

The ones with the 90 year old character are by far the best. Not sure if the board freindly though. But I would rent the movie just for those scenes.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 29, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> At the end of *Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story*, tune in to see a morbidly obese Ben Stiller going off the deep end.




[singing]My milkshakes bettter than yours, My milkshakes bettter than yours, ***m right, My milkshakes bettter than yours...[/singing]

Also, after the credits of _Close Encounters_, the ship that is already bigger than a mouuntian flies into an even larger ship.


----------



## Particle_Man (Nov 30, 2005)

bubba ho-tep mentions a sequel in its credits.

I hear with Wild Things there is yet ANOTHER plot twist in the credits, but admit I have not seen the movie.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 30, 2005)

*Wild Things * - flashback clips intermixed within the closing credits provide context,  explanations and plot twists to everything that just happened in the film and one scene afterwards.   Miss those and you've missed much of the film.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 30, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *Wild Things * - flashback clips intermixed within the closing credits provide context,  explanations and plot twists to everything that just happened in the film and one scene afterwards.   Miss those and you've missed much of the film.



Yeah I forgot about that one. What happens in the credits ties all the behind the scene happenings from the movie. Really well done.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 30, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *Wild Things * - flashback clips intermixed within the closing credits provide context,  explanations and plot twists to everything that just happened in the film and one scene afterwards.   Miss those and you've missed much of the film.




Wait, that movie had a plot? I thought it was all about Denise Richards' breasts and the makeout scene with her and Neve Campelle. Who needs a plot!


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 5, 2005)

If anyone can search, they can link to one of the other threads on this subject.
It would add to the "End of movie credits scenes" database...


----------



## glass (Dec 8, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Wait, that movie had a plot? I thought it was all about Denise Richards' breasts and the makeout scene with her and Neve Campelle. Who needs a plot!



I thought the storey in Wild Things was great. Neve and Denise were just a bonus!


glass.


----------



## RichCsigs (Dec 8, 2005)

The credits for Kentucky Fried Movie say "Cast in order of appearance" and then begin with the cast about 2/3 into the movie.  This was supposedly because they changed the order of the skits but couldn't afford to redo the credits.  I still think that's really funny though.


----------



## werk (Dec 8, 2005)

shilsen said:
			
		

> At the end of <B>Shrek 2</B> you have Donkey's dragon girlfriend showing up with a litter of baby half-dragon donkeys




Oh man, Shrek (the first) where they were all dancing during the credits.  There was a brief shot where it was townspeople, I think, and they had the facial expression perfect!  Dancer faces, so funny.


----------



## werk (Dec 8, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> One bit from the credits for "Shanghai Noon" was that the accounting was listed as "C'nedra Al'Thor" which is a combination of the names of a character from the Belgariad and The Wheel of Time. I've always wondered if that was a dig at the rather fantastical nature of accounting at movie studios.




A quick google search shows C'nedra Al'Thor on A LOT of movies.  Payroll accountant, payroll clerk, accountant, etc.  Sometimes listed as Susan (C'nedra) Al'Thor, and says she's currently working on a movie named dark oracle?  link she's in Ontario?


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 11, 2005)

You can add Narnia to this list.  There is stuff after the credits start to roll that directly effect the film...


----------



## Eridanis (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup; the Narnia stuff is about a quarter of the way through the credits, IIRC.

I think the Muppet Movie had Kermit or Animal say "go home!" at the end of the credits. It's been 25 years since I've seen it, though, so I could be misremembering.

Wallace & Gromit: Curse of the Were-Rabbit doesn't really have end-of-credit stuff, but the bunnies flying thought the air doing different things during the crawl were enough to make my daughter hysterical with laughter. 

(Wow! I just realized I saw two movies in the theatre this year; normally I see one or none. I can't remember the last time that happened; maybe the mid-90s with the extended Star Wars re-releases.)


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 18, 2005)

Murder By Death. After the credits, a car pulls up with Sherlock Holmes and Watson. They've been lost, and missed the entire weekend.

Oddly enough, some VHS prints of the movie do not have this in them.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 18, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> A quick google search shows C'nedra Al'Thor on A LOT of movies.  Payroll accountant, payroll clerk, accountant, etc.  Sometimes listed as Susan (C'nedra) Al'Thor, and says she's currently working on a movie named dark oracle?  link she's in Ontario?





Well, one of my best friends from 'way back is named Garion, so it's not inconceivable.


----------



## Firebeetle (Dec 18, 2005)

*Muppet Movie*

I distincly remember a muppet movie where, after all the credits roll, Gonzo takes a picture directed at the camera then says "I'll send everyone a copy."


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Dec 19, 2005)

There is a whole lot of stuff after the credits in *Monty Python and the Holy Grail*.


----------



## Tharian (Dec 20, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Wallace & Gromit: Curse of the Were-Rabbit doesn't really have end-of-credit stuff, but the bunnies flying thought the air doing different things during the crawl were enough to make my daughter hysterical with laughter.



Actually, to add on to this, at the very end, there's a line in the credits that says (to the effect of) "No rabbits were harmed in the making of this movie."  After that one reaches near the top of the screen, one last bunny floats up and bangs his head on quote and is seen rubbing his head.


----------

